# Weekly Competition 2015-31



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 U F2 U' R U2 F' R'
*2. *R U' R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U2
*3. *U2 F2 R F U F2 U' F
*4. *U R F2 U' F2 R' U'
*5. *U F R F' U F2 R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 F L D2 F U L' F' D2 U' L2 U2
*2. *R2 U R2 D R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R B2 F' R2 B' L B' R F D' U'
*3. *D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' R F2 U2 F2 R' F U' B2 L B2 F' R B' U' L
*4. *B2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' D R' U L U R2
*5. *F' L2 D2 L' F L2 B R2 D R' F2 D2 F D2 F R2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 B Rw2 D2 Uw' B D' Uw' U2 Fw' D U2 F' U B F L Fw U2 Fw U' R F2 D2 Uw Fw D' Uw U Rw D' Uw B2 U2 L Uw' B Fw F2 D2
*2. *L2 Rw2 D2 R' Fw Uw' L U L R2 F' D B2 L2 D2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw L2 U Rw' D Uw' B' R Fw' D2 R D' Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw' R2 B F' D2 F D2
*3. *R2 D B2 U B' Rw R' Uw U R B' D' U F Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2 R2 F' L R2 Fw2 U' F' L2 B2 L2 Uw U' Fw F' D L' R D2 U' L2 U Rw'
*4. *D2 Uw2 U F2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U2 Rw Fw2 U' Rw' R2 F' D2 Uw' F2 U' Fw F' Rw D Fw2 D2 F R' U' L' B2 Rw2 B' D2 B' L' D' Fw' R' D' Uw2 Fw
*5. *D B' Fw L' Rw R Fw' Rw D Fw2 Rw2 Uw B2 L' U' Fw U' L' F2 D' U L2 U F' L' U' L2 Rw' B' Fw' Rw' Fw Rw' Fw Rw2 B2 Rw U2 B R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' Dw Rw Fw2 Lw2 B F' Dw' Bw2 U2 L R2 Bw D2 Bw' Rw2 Fw Uw' U2 Bw R' U2 L2 R' Bw Fw' Rw' F Uw' R' U' L R Dw' L2 R2 Dw L2 D Lw' Rw Fw2 Rw' D' U R F2 U' Fw' F2 L' Lw' B U' Rw2 Uw B U L' Lw'
*2. *Fw' Dw' U' Lw Uw2 R Bw2 Fw F2 Dw2 F' Dw R' B' Rw' B Rw Uw' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw R B2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B Dw Lw' Rw R Bw Rw Dw L2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 U' L Uw U R' Uw2 Rw F' Dw2 Bw' F2 D Dw2 Fw Rw Fw2 Lw2 Rw U2 Rw2 Dw'
*3. *U' R U B R U' B' Bw2 R2 Uw R B2 Fw F' Lw Bw' Dw' Lw' D B' Fw' L Lw' Rw Fw L2 B2 D2 Dw U2 Bw U B Lw' R Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw F2 R2 F' D' U' B2 Bw' D' Bw' Lw B2 L2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Bw L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 R'
*4. *Fw' Rw' Fw D B2 Fw' Lw2 D Dw2 L Lw B D Rw2 D U Fw' Dw' Bw2 D2 U L D' Uw' Lw2 F2 D Lw' D F Uw2 R B L' Rw R2 D2 Bw' Fw Rw D2 Uw2 Lw2 U2 F R2 U2 Fw Rw Fw2 Uw Bw Fw2 L Uw U2 F' L2 F' Rw
*5. *Fw' L R B F L2 Lw' Uw Fw2 D2 Bw Fw' L R2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Dw' R Dw Uw Bw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 B Fw2 Dw Fw Uw' L Lw Rw' F Rw2 Dw L Lw' R Dw R Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 F Uw2 B Fw' U2 R F2 L2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 F L Lw2 Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 2B 3F F D 2R 2F2 2D2 B2 D' 3U' 2R 2D R' 2B U 2B2 3R2 2R' 2D' 3U2 L2 U2 2L' U 3R D' 3R' 2B' 3F 2D R2 3F D U' 2R 2B' L 2L' 2F 2L2 2B' 3U' 2R2 2B' F' L 2B 2L 3R B 2B2 3F F' 2R' 3F' 2L' F' L 2L2 R 3U' 2L' 2B' F2 2D 2F D 2U2 R
*2. *2F2 L2 3R2 2R U' 3R2 2D R2 D U 2L 3R' R B2 D 3F' F2 D L 2R U B 2R' R' 2F2 D 2R2 R 2B' 2L 3U 2R2 3F L2 3R2 B L' 2L2 3R' 3F' 2L 2D' 2U' U2 R' 2B 2F2 2U 2F U 2R' 2B2 2D 2B 2F2 2L2 2B 2F' 2L R2 U' F' 2R 2B' 3F F D' 2U U' F
*3. *L B2 2B2 2L' 2U2 2R 3F' F R 2D 3U2 L' 2L 3F2 D2 3R 2D2 U' 2B2 2R' 2B 3U' U' L2 D2 U 2R2 2F2 U2 2R2 D2 2U2 U 3R2 B' 2F 2D2 U2 2B' 2D 3R 2F2 L' F2 2R2 D' 3U' B2 2U 2B' 3F2 L2 2B 3F2 F' 2U2 R 3F D' 3U U2 2F 2D F2 2U F R2 2B' 2F D'
*4. *D' L 2R' 2D2 R F2 D2 L 2R' U 3F2 F' 2L2 3R' F 2U2 B2 3U2 2R' 2U2 U' 2L F2 2L' 3F 2L2 2D2 2L2 2B 2L 3R 2F L 3F 2U2 U 3R B2 D2 2D2 3U2 2U B' 3F2 3U L' B' 2F' 3U' 2U L' 3U 2U 2F2 F D' 2D2 3U' 2U2 2B2 3U' L2 U 2R 2B U2 B' U B2 2F
*5. *2F F2 3U' 2F' D 3U2 2R' 2B U2 B2 2R D' R 2D' 3U2 3R2 3F 3U' R 2D 2F' 2U R 2U2 R' B' 2B 3R' 3U2 2B' L' D' 2B2 3F' 3R 2F 2L' 3R 2R' 2D' 3F2 2L B 2B2 D 3U U' 2L 2B2 3F' D' F' 2D' 3U 2U U' B' 3U2 L2 2F' F2 2L 3R2 2B2 D2 U 3R2 2F F 3R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 3R' 2R' D2 2U' 3F 3U' 3L' 3D2 2F F2 L 3L' 2U 3L2 U' 2B' U2 2B2 D 3U' 3L 3U' 3R2 B2 3B' 3R2 3U2 F 3R 2U' 3R R' 3B2 3L' 2R2 B 2L 3B2 L2 D 3R' 2R 2F2 2D L2 3B' 2R 3U' 3F' F2 3R2 R' 2U 2L2 B' R' D 3U' 3B' F' U 2B' 3B2 L2 D 3R' 2U' L2 3R' 2R' R 2D 2B' 2R 3D 2L D' 3D' 3U 2U2 3F' 3D' B 3B' 2D2 3D B 3R' D2 3D 2U2 3B' 2F R D2 3L' F' 2R' 2F'
*2. *B' 3F2 F D' 2D2 3D2 3L' 3R 3B D2 U2 3L U' 3R2 2D 3D 2L2 2D' 3U2 U 2F 2R' 3B' R' 3B' F' D2 3D' 3U2 U 2L 2R2 R2 3D 2R 2B F 3L 2D' 2U 2B' 2U2 B2 U 2B2 L2 2R2 2B' 2L' 2F' 2D' 3U' 3F' 2F 2R2 2F2 L2 3D' U' L2 3L2 2R 2D 2L2 3R 2R' R2 B' 3F2 R2 3F2 F2 2U 3B2 3F2 2D2 2B' 3R2 3U' 3R2 R' 2B2 L 2L' 3D2 2U' U' 3B 2F' R 2D' 3R 3F' R 3U' L 3R F U2 2R
*3. *2F' L' B 3B D2 L' 3L2 3R 2R' 3U2 L 2R 2F F' 2L 2D 3B' 2F 3U 3L2 2R2 3F 2L' 3U 3R 3F' 2R2 2B' 3F' R2 B' 3R B' 3B' 3F 2F2 3D B 3B2 3D2 L 2L 3L2 D' U2 2L 3L 3U' 2B' 3D 2U L' 2B' F2 U B' 3B 2F L2 2L 2F2 L 2L' R2 2B2 2U' 3R U2 3L' 3R' B 2F' L2 3B2 2D 3D 3U' 3R 3B' 3L2 R 2F' 3D' 3B' 3U2 2B2 3F2 2D2 3D L 3B' D 2R2 D' 3B L 2D2 3D2 2U2 2R
*4. *D2 3U U' 3R 3B2 3R' 2U 3L R2 2F2 2D 3D' 2U' U 3F2 L2 3L2 U 2L' 3L' 2R' R 2U' F2 2R 3D2 U2 2R 3B2 2U' U 3F 2D U 2B' 3D2 F 3D' 2U2 U' B 2B 2D2 3B2 D2 3D L2 B2 2L' U' L' 3D R2 3F F2 3L' 3R R' 2D 3F2 F 3R D' 2D2 3U 3B L' 2L2 3R2 2B2 3F' 3U2 2B' 2F' 3D2 2L2 3R2 R 2D' L' F2 U' B2 2B2 3B2 2D2 3D2 3U' B' 3D 3L' 2R' 3U 2U2 L' 2F2 3D 3B2 3R 3U'
*5. *2U' L2 2L2 3B2 U2 2R' F 3D' B2 3L' 2R2 3F' R' D 3F' U' 2R2 B 2B 3B2 L' 3F U R' F' D' B 3D 3B2 3F' 3D2 2B 3U2 L 2R' R2 2F F 3L F 2L2 2D 3U 2U L 2B' D' L R2 D2 3D2 2U' 2L 3R2 B 2F2 2L 2F2 F' 2R 2D 2U2 2F2 U 3F' 3L 2R' 2U 3F2 2L F' 2R' 3B 2R D2 2L 2R F 2R U' R' 3B' 3U2 2B 2F 2L' 2R' 3F 2D' 2U U' F' 2U' F 2R2 2B2 3L 3F' 3L2 R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R2 F' U R' U2 R'
*2. *R' F2 U' F U' R F' U' R2 U'
*3. *F R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D R'
*2. *R' D2 L B2 D2 L2 R' F2 D' B' U2 R2 D' B' U2 B' D
*3. *B D2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L' F' L2 U' F2 L2 B L F L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U' B' F2 R B L D2 F Uw U L Rw' F U2 L2 D2 L2 D' Fw' L' Rw2 R' D Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw Rw' B' Rw2 B L D Fw Uw B' Fw F' L'
*2. *Fw2 Uw' L Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' D2 Rw2 R B' D2 Uw L R Fw2 F Uw Rw Fw' U' L' R2 B Fw F2 L2 D2 B Fw2 F' U' L' Rw R2 D' Uw' R
*3. *F R' F' D Uw L2 R D F U' F' L B' F D Uw2 U Rw' D2 U' R Fw' Rw' Uw U L Rw' R2 F' D' Rw' D2 Rw' B' Rw' F2 Uw2 U' B2 Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Lw F L2 Fw F Lw D' Bw' Fw' D2 B2 L2 R2 Fw' Lw' F D U2 Rw D2 Lw' Bw' Uw' L B Fw' F2 R' Uw' Lw2 R' Dw Bw2 Fw Rw' D Dw2 F2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw' Dw Rw Dw Uw2 U2 L Lw' Rw' Bw2 D Lw' R D2 Uw' U2 Lw'
*2. *B' Fw' F2 Rw' Dw Uw2 Lw Rw D' B2 L2 B' L' Lw2 R2 D' Bw F2 Dw' Bw Dw2 B2 Bw2 D U2 F' R' D Dw' R2 D Dw Uw U2 Bw2 Rw' F' Dw Fw' Dw2 Lw Rw2 F Lw' Uw2 F2 Rw Dw L' D' Bw2 U' B2 Bw F2 U2 F Dw2 Rw2 R2
*3. *D U2 L R2 D2 Lw' Dw2 B L2 Fw U B Uw Lw Bw2 Lw Dw' Lw D' Dw2 Uw' B' D Dw2 Rw2 F U' R' U L' R Fw2 Dw Uw' Rw F L' Bw2 Dw' Fw' Rw B D2 Bw D' F' D2 Fw F D' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' B' U Rw' Fw Lw D' L2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' B' D U' B U2 B2 2B 3R2 2U B U 2L 3R' B 3F' 2F 3U U2 2B D' F2 R2 2F2 R B L 3R 2U2 L2 2R' 2B2 2F F D' U2 2L2 2R2 3U' 2B' 3F 2L2 2F 2U' 3R' 3U2 L2 R2 U' 2F 2R2 D' 2D2 2B2 L' R2 3F' 2F2 2L U 3F2 R2 2D' 2L2 3U 2F L2 2F' 2D' 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L 3U' 3B' 3L' B2 3R2 3U 3L' 3D2 2L2 2F2 3L 2D2 3D' 3F 3U2 B2 2R 3D' F2 2R2 B 3F2 2U' U' L2 B 2L 3R 2D' L D' U' 3F 2D 3U2 B2 3L2 3R 2R U F' R 3U' B' 3D B2 3B2 2L 3L 2R' 3D R' 2B2 3B F' D2 2U' 2R 2F2 3L' 2R' R' 3F 2L2 3U2 L 3B2 2U' B' 2U 2B2 3B' 3F2 D2 B2 U' 2L' 3L' 2U U2 3B' 2L 3R' 3B F L' 3L' 2R 2B' U' 2L' 3R 3U' R U 2R' 3D 3B F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L B' R' B2 F2 U' F' R' B2 F' L'
*2. *R L' F U2 D' L' D F' L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D'
*3. *D R L' F' L F2 R D L B2 U D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2
*4. *U F2 U' R F L2 U' B R D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 B2
*5. *L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L' D2 B' D B U2 R F2 U' F
*6. *B' U2 F D2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F L' R D' F' U R' B' D B2 U2
*7. *D2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R B' F2 D B' D' R U B' F
*8. *F U' L2 B D2 L' U2 F' R' U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 R2 B L2 F2 B'
*9. *U R2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 D L' D B' L2 F R' F' L R U'
*10. *B2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 U R' D U2 B' F2 R2 U' L2
*11. *D2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U F D2 B R F' R2 F2 D
*12. *U F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B' L D2 F L' D U2 B' D2
*13. *D F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B' L F D L F R D2 L B
*14. *D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D L2 B2 L U B L2 U' L2 F' L R' D B
*15. *U2 L' F U R2 U2 D' R B' U' F' D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F'
*16. *L2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D L U2 B2 F R' F2 D' R B
*17. *L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' L2 F R U' R D B L' F L D2 U' F2
*18. *B2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' D2 U F2 R B' D' U' F D
*19. *U2 F R' L' F' U D B' L' U F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 L'
*20. *L2 R2 U R2 D R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 R B L U' B' R B L2 B2 U'
*21. *F U2 B U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 D B L F L D R' F' D' F2
*22. *F2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 D U2 R2 B D L D' F' U R'
*23. *L2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 B' U' F2 D R' B2 D' R2 F2 D R'
*24. *B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' R2 U B L F2 R' F' D B F D R2
*25. *R' U L2 F' D2 B U D R' D2 B U2 F2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 B L2
*26. *L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B R2 D2 F' D' R' U F2 U2 R' D' B' D' L
*27. *R B2 L' F2 L' U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 F L' D' R2 U R D2 U L'
*28. *U L' F2 U R' F2 B' D L D R2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 L2
*29. *D' F' L' B2 U2 B' U D' R' U F2 L U2 L B2 R2 L' U2 F2 U2 R'
*30. *U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B' L' D' R' F' L' D' U' R'
*31. *R2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 U L' F U2 B2 F R' F L' R
*32. *B2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 F' L' R B' L2 D B U R2 U2
*33. *F2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U' B L2 U F D L' F2 R
*34. *D R2 B' L' B U D2 F D' F2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' B2
*35. *F2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' U2 L2 F L2 B D2 R U
*36. *B' U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 B2 L F2 L' D2 F' D R2 F U' L
*37. *R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 F U2 L' U B2 D' L' D F R' F2 D'
*38. *F2 U L2 D' U F2 L2 U F2 D U' R' D2 L B' R' B2 F' R2 U2 R'
*39. *L2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 B R2 F' R' U' B R' D' R F R' U' R'
*40. *U' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' D' R U B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 D U' L' B D R2 F U2 B2 U F' R
*2. *F2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 R' B R2 B2 U B' F2 L' D2 R
*3. *B D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U' B F D' B L' U' R F2 L
*4. *U' L' D F B L' F' U' F' R F' B' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 D2 L2
*5. *L' B2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 U F L2 R D R B2 F' L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 D U' B' U2 R' B D' L' D2 L D' U R
*2. *B' R2 F2 R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 B D B2 R' D2 U' B2
*3. *D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B D2 U L' B D B2 R D2 L2 B U2 F
*4. *D R B2 L U2 F' U' B2 L D F' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 L2
*5. *U2 F L2 D2 F L2 B L2 B2 D2 F R' D' F D2 R B' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 F' D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F R D U B' D2 R U B' D2 U F2
*2. *B2 U L B' R D L2 B' D2 B' R' F2 R' D2 F2 B2 R' B2 D2 R B2
*3. *L B2 L' D2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 B R U' R2 D2 F' D U2 R U
*4. *L2 F2 D2 F L2 B U2 B D2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 U R2 B' L' B L' R
*5. *F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 R' D' B' R' B R2 D B F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 L D2 L2 B U F U F' D2 F' L2 R U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U R F2 U' F2 U' R' U2
*3. *L D2 B2 U F L2 B L' B D2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B
*4. *Fw2 F2 U' F' Uw B2 L Fw' Rw2 B2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 Uw2 L' Uw' F L2 Fw D U B2 F' Rw U R' F Uw2 U L' Rw2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R' F2 R U F2 U F2 R2
*3. *U L2 F2 D L2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 L U' F2 R B F2 R2 D' F2 U'
*4. *U2 B2 U2 R F2 L Rw Uw' Rw' B' Uw R U' F' D R U L' F L B D' Uw2 U B Rw2 R Uw2 L2 R B2 Fw F' Rw2 B Fw F' D' Uw' F'
*5. *Lw2 D2 L2 Fw' U2 B' Fw U' B' Fw F' L2 Lw' B' R B' Bw' Lw Uw2 L F2 Uw' B' Rw2 R U2 Fw R Dw Lw Rw2 D Dw' Rw' D F L D2 Lw2 Bw Dw' L' Lw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Uw U' Fw2 Dw Fw F2 Lw' Rw U F2 D Lw D U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' U' R B L R' b'
*2. *U L' R U B' U R B l r b
*3. *U R L B' U B L r u'
*4. *U L U' B' R L B' L r' b' u'
*5. *U' B' L R U R L R' r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (4, -3) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)
*3. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 4)
*5. *(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U D U L U L' R D R D' U'
*2. *L U D R' U L' U D' R' D' U'
*3. *U R L U R' L' U' L' U' D' U'
*4. *R' D' U D L' R U D L' D' U'
*5. *U' D' L' U' R' L' U' R' U' D' U'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 28, 2015)

*2x2:* 4.24, 3.56, (5.11), (2.43), 5.04 =* 4.28
3x3:* 11.71, (11.52), 12.01, 12.90, (14.48) = *12.21
4x4: *1:06.37, (1:06.44), 57.70, 57.62, (54.03) = *1:00.56
5x5:* 1:59.25, (1:47.03), 1:50.08, (2:05.27), 1:52.87 = *1:54.07*
*3x3 BLD: *DNF, 3:31.56, DNF = *3:31.56*
*3x3 OH:* (30.22), 20.64, 23.44+, 20.44, (20.13) = *21.51
Megaminx: *2:05.15, 1:59.82, 2:20.52, (2:20.65), (1:55.02) = *1:55.02
Pyraminx: *(2.77), 3.06, 3.46, (3.47), 3.46 = *3.33
**Square-1:* 31.10, 32.41, (24.62), 35.50, (1:34.48) = *33.00
**Skewb:* 11.91, 8.19, (15.30), (7.18), 7.83 = *9.31*

I have completely forgotten CLL and am now using Ortega for 2x2... so there's that. Also easy Pyra scrambles.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 28, 2015)

222 (6.38), 6.30, 5.94, 5.17, (4.99) = 5.80
333 19.12, 18.25, 18.33, (12.29), (21.96) = 18.56 [meh avg, Epic Single]
444 1:14.36, 1:33.48, (1:01.32), 1:14.41, (DNF [1:02.45]) = 1:20.75 [can you guess why I DNFed?] GRRAAAHH 
555 2:12.15, 2:08.82, 2:10.68, (2:01.86), (2:19.22) = 2:10.55
666 4:15.82, 4:12.58, 4:43.65, (5:04.76), (3:44.22) = 4:24.01
777 6:50.97, 6:35.53, (6:58.02), 6:51.72, (6:14.50), = 6:45.97
mega (3:35.14), 3:12.42, (2:52.57), 3:27.47, 3:30.21 = 3:23.37
prya (9.14), 16.15, 15.74, (17.94), 10.31 = 14.07
Skewb (26.07), 11.52, 25.72, 16.49, (6.73) = 17.92 [lol so Inconsistent]
2-4 1:37.43
2-5 4:26.15
FMC 61



Spoiler



Z2 L F U' R2 L' U L [2X2X2] R' U' R U2 B2 U2 L U' L' [2X2X3] F' U' F B U B' F R2 F' R' U' R U B U2 B' U B U B' U B' R B [F2L] B U B' U' B U B' R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U [LL] [Four move cancel between OLL and PLL.


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 28, 2015)

*3x3* – 34.34, (33.06), 33.21, (41.53), 33.93 = *33.83*

*4x4* – 2:03.73, 1:59.70, (1:49.01), 1:55.96, (2:04.36) = *1:59.80*

*7x7* – (9:17.48), 7:37.34, 8:01.81, (7:05.61), 8:09.41 = *7:56.19*


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 29, 2015)

*3x3:* 40.90 44.78 46.43 (46.88) (29.02) = *44.04*


Question regarding skewb: Are the U and D corners opposite each other?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 29, 2015)

*2X2:* 4.98 4.82 4.29 (2.41) (6.49) = *4.70*
*3x3:* 26.74 (28.75) 28.47 (23.90) 25.02 = *26.74*
*Pyraminx: * (5.04) 9.22 11.28 (13.85) 6.48 = *8.99*


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 29, 2015)

PB single on Clock, Mega and 7x7


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 29, 2015)

2x2 : 5.64, 4.47, (5.84), (2.63), 4.73 = 4.95
3x3 : 14.13, (15.09), 14.66, 14.32, (13.11) = 14.37
4x4 : 58.12, 54.32, (58.64), 56.46, (53.82) = 56.30
5x5 : 1:42.61, 1:50.20, (1:50.81), 1:49.02, (1:33.31) = 1:47.28
2-4 relay : 1:16.70
2-5 relay : 3:01.36
Megaminx : 1:32.46, 1:32.06, (1:29.88), (1:48.57), 1:33.45 = 1:32.66
Pyraminx : 6.02, (6.56), 4.97, 5.09, (4.87) = 5.36
Square-1 : 58.44, 42.91, (59.62), (41.66), 42.05 = 47.80
Skewb : 8.12, 7.41, 8.67, (17.10), (5.27) = 8.07


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 29, 2015)

*3X3X3:* (18.30) 18.62 20.76 20.54 (21.87) = *19.97*
*4X4X4:* 1:48.19 1:46.97 (1:49.73) (1:40.22) 1:43.27 = *1:46.14*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 30, 2015)

TheSquareOne said:


> *3x3:* 40.90 44.78 46.43 (46.88) (29.02) = *44.04*
> 
> 
> Question regarding skewb: Are the U and D corners opposite each other?



D moves are B moves in WCA scrambles.


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 30, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> D moves are B moves in WCA scrambles.



Thanks Isaac!

So basically I’m doing these 4 moves, but reading B in place of D?


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.98, (19.23), 15.31, (15.07), 16.06 = 15.78
*4x4:* 52.30, 55.85, 54.88, (50.35), (1:04.70) = 54.34
*5x5:* (1:39.08), 1:43.27, 1:43.10, (1:47.64), 1:42.83 = 1:43.07
*6x6:* 3:01.83, 3:21.32, (2:59.56), 3:05.85, (3:25.29) = 3:09.67
*7x7:* 4:26.79, 4:32.76, (4:22.36), 4:35.96, (4:44.39) = 4:31.84
*OH:* (37.48), 29.16, (26.33), 33.91, 35.18 = 32.75
*Megaminx:* (2:26.38), 2:14.16, 2:16.36, (2:07.66), 2:11.59 = 2:14.04


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 31, 2015)

clock: (13.69), (10.60), 12.39, 12.02, 12.70 (ao5 = 12.37)
pyraminx: 8.47, (6.29), 6.47, (15.84), 9.22 (ao5 = 8.05) fail fail fail, 2 counting sup 8s.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 31, 2015)

TheSquareOne said:


> Thanks Isaac!
> 
> So basically I’m doing these 4 moves, but reading B in place of D?



Yes that's right.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 31, 2015)

FM: 26 moves - L2 F' R' F L F' R2 F L' F' D R L' D R' D' L D' L2 F B2 R L' F' D' F



Spoiler



Scramble: R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 L D2 L2 B U F U F' D2 F' L2 R U'

L2 F' L2 R F B2 R // 2x2x3
L' F' D' F // some EO + block

This leaves 3 edges and 5 corners, so I tried to insert sexy moves into the skeleton to solve edges and still leave 5 (or less) corners.
L2 F' R * L2 F B2 R L' F' D' F (11)
Insert D R D R' D2 at * to add 5 moves and leave 5 corners at 16 moves

L2 F' R * D R D R' ^ D2 L2 F B2 R L' F' D' F
Insert at ^: R D' L' D R' D' L D
Insert at *: R2 F L F' R2 F L' F'
Cancel 6 moves to give 16 +8 + 8 - 6 = *26*

I also found this super easy 27 move "linear" solve:
L2 F' L2 R F B2 R // 2x2x3
F' D' F D B D' B' // EO making some pairs
L2 D' L D2 L' D' L' D' L D L D2 L2 // Finish F2L and cancel into Uperm


----------



## youSurname (Aug 1, 2015)

*2x2*: 7.10, 7.60+, DNF, 4.63, DNF = DNF. Wow.
*3x3*: (19.05), (16.28), 17.04, 18.77, 17.50 = 17.77
*OH*: 57.58, (1:05.84), (29.50) (PLL Skip!), 48.63, 37.89 = 48.03
*FMC*: 55


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 2, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 3.93, (5.81+), 4.98, (2.61), 4.05 = 4.32
*3x3x3:* 16.76, (15.05), 16.50, 16.15, (15.47) = 16.04
*4x4x4:* 51.29, (57.42), 52.78, (45.72), 52.52 = 52.20
*5x5x5:* 1:52.87, 1:52.02, (1:55.85), (1:43.29), 1:52.46 = 1:52.46
*6x6x6:* 3:30.27, (3:44.90), 3:25.46, (3:21.19), 3:35.87 = 3:30.53
*Clock:* 7.49, (5.79), 7.57, (8.48), 8.21 = 7.76
*Skewb:* 4.94, (3.56), 6.15, 6.13, (6.56) = 5.74
*Pyra:* 7.54, (4.98), 8.04, 6.88, 5.83 = 6.75
*SQ-1:* 29.27, 24.97, (22.93), 29.80, (33.07) = 28.02

felt sad that i couldn't go to a comp this weekend so i decided to do this and see roughly where i'm at with everything 
gj: 6x6x6 (solves 3-5 make a PB mo3!), SQ-1
bj: clock, skewb, pyra, 3x3x3, all because of rusty turning...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 4, 2015)

Contest results: close again, congratulations to EMI, qaz and Austin

*2x2x2*(40)

 1.74 Basil Herold
 2.45 AndersB
 2.84 hssandwich
 2.88 AustinReed
 3.22 Isaac Lai
 3.29 cuberkid10
 3.35 G2013
 3.47 pantu2000
 3.74 Raptor56
 3.80 brandbest1
 3.81 EMI
 3.98 Cale S
 4.08 qaz
 4.24 Wilhelm
 4.26 ichcubegern
 4.28 Daniel Wu
 4.32 ryanj92
 4.33 jjone fiffier
 4.70 ViliusRibinskas
 4.70 JustinTimeCuber
 4.95 bacyril
 5.33 timmthelion
 5.35 Scruggsy13
 5.40 CyanSandwich
 5.42 ResistorTwister
 5.80 Ordway Persyn
 6.89 LostGent
 7.03 QBB123XX
 7.06 Kenneth Svendson
 7.21 ickathu
 7.25 Schmidt
 7.80 h2f
 7.86 evileli
 8.29 YouCubing
 8.58 Bubbagrub
 8.66 aabhasm
 8.66 arbivara
 11.46 TheSquareOne
 17.49 MatsBergsten
 DNF youSurname
*3x3x3 *(46)

 8.24 asiahyoo1997
 9.65 AustinReed
 10.40 EMI
 10.94 AndersB
 11.18 cuberkid10
 12.17 qaz
 12.17 xsrvmy
 12.21 Daniel Wu
 13.10 Isaac Lai
 13.24 Wilhelm
 13.32 typeman5
 13.33 ichcubegern
 13.64 JustinTimeCuber
 13.82 brandbest1
 13.87 Raptor56
 14.37 bacyril
 14.64 pantu2000
 14.69 jjone fiffier
 14.78 Basil Herold
 15.18 G2013
 15.34 Cale S
 15.64 ResistorTwister
 15.78 Dene
 16.04 ryanj92
 16.15 Keroma12
 17.03 Kenneth Svendson
 17.74 Scruggsy13
 17.77 youSurname
 17.97 ikerpaco
 18.47 LostGent
 18.52 QBB123XX
 18.57 Ordway Persyn
 19.04 CyanSandwich
 19.05 timmthelion
 19.39 evileli
 19.97 MarcelP
 20.20 ickathu
 23.05 h2f
 23.33 Schmidt
 25.42 Bubbagrub
 26.74 ViliusRibinskas
 33.83 Reprobate
 33.88 YouCubing
 42.29 MatsBergsten
 44.04 TheSquareOne
 47.16 arbivara
*4x4x4*(32)

 32.90 asiahyoo1997
 36.76 EMI
 43.09 AustinReed
 48.97 Cale S
 49.65 AndersB
 50.25 qaz
 50.35 cuberkid10
 51.51 Raptor56
 52.20 ryanj92
 53.65 not_kevin
 54.34 Dene
 55.55 G2013
 56.30 bacyril
 58.60 Scruggsy13
 59.44 ichcubegern
 59.50 Keroma12
 1:00.56 Daniel Wu
 1:01.13 ResistorTwister
 1:01.73 Isaac Lai
 1:12.60 ickathu
 1:15.14 evileli
 1:17.32 Kenneth Svendson
 1:18.54 h2f
 1:20.75 Ordway Persyn
 1:21.18 CyanSandwich
 1:29.67 LostGent
 1:35.21 Schmidt
 1:46.14 MarcelP
 1:50.14 Bubbagrub
 1:59.80 Reprobate
 2:13.24 MatsBergsten
 2:37.78 YouCubing
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:02.43 asiahyoo1997
 1:24.66 AustinReed
 1:32.08 ichcubegern
 1:37.41 qaz
 1:40.64 Raptor56
 1:43.07 Dene
 1:47.28 bacyril
 1:52.45 ryanj92
 1:54.07 Daniel Wu
 2:05.72 Scruggsy13
 2:10.55 Ordway Persyn
 2:10.91 cuberkid10
 2:25.97 G2013
 2:26.17 Kenneth Svendson
 2:48.25 evileli
 3:25.95 h2f
 3:59.40 YouCubing
 5:25.59 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:50.66 AustinReed
 3:09.67 Dene
 3:30.53 ryanj92
 3:46.15 Raptor56
 4:24.02 Ordway Persyn
 4:57.35 Kenneth Svendson
 6:44.42 h2f
 7:24.87 YouCubing
 DNF qaz
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:20.81 qaz
 4:31.84 Dene
 5:01.86 AustinReed
 5:59.17 ResistorTwister
 6:44.63 Raptor56
 6:46.07 Ordway Persyn
 7:56.19 Reprobate
 8:06.58 Kenneth Svendson
12:26.07 YouCubing
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 16.00 AndersB
 18.50 asiahyoo1997
 19.11 EMI
 20.42 ichcubegern
 21.51 Daniel Wu
 23.39 xsrvmy
 25.41 pantu2000
 25.57 Basil Herold
 26.91 qaz
 28.07 cuberkid10
 32.75 Dene
 33.28 Scruggsy13
 34.58 Isaac Lai
 34.82 Raptor56
 37.08 G2013
 41.64 JustinTimeCuber
 42.68 Kenneth Svendson
 44.65 Bubbagrub
 48.03 youSurname
 49.32 h2f
 1:00.56 CyanSandwich
 1:17.59 arbivara
 1:35.88 YouCubing
 1:56.86 TheSquareOne
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:15.78 Kenneth Svendson
 1:27.21 qaz
 1:36.15 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 5.10 Basil Herold
 6.51 EMI
 8.88 AustinReed
 9.85 Isaac Lai
 11.43 hssandwich
 13.77 Cale S
 22.79 ichcubegern
 22.83 MatsBergsten
 31.05 AndersB
 41.22 G2013
 47.80 Wilhelm
 50.44 h2f
 2:43.08 JustinTimeCuber
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 35.85 Cale S
 45.66 CyanSandwich
 1:16.69 EMI
 1:30.45 MatsBergsten
 1:47.34 h2f
 1:52.84 G2013
 2:11.88 ichcubegern
 2:15.20 AustinReed
 3:31.56 Daniel Wu
 6:31.22 Isaac Lai
 DNF Wilhelm
 DNF qaz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 2:51.36 Cale S
 6:11.81 MatsBergsten
11:22.34 h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:14.06 Cale S
29:38.22 h2f
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

7/7 (46:33)  h2f
10/13 (57:06)  MatsBergsten
8/11 (50:39)  Keroma12
2/2 ( 7:33)  G2013
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 49.87 qaz
 56.59 G2013
 1:41.28 Raptor56
 DNF Isaac Lai
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 47.82 EMI
 58.96 AustinReed
 1:03.19 qaz
 1:04.14 cuberkid10
 1:15.33 Raptor56
 1:16.70 bacyril
 1:18.79 pantu2000
 1:22.11 Isaac Lai
 1:22.68 ichcubegern
 1:27.06 G2013
 1:37.43 Ordway Persyn
 1:44.52 Kenneth Svendson
 1:52.18 h2f
 1:56.41 CyanSandwich
 2:46.92 MatsBergsten
 3:08.22 QBB123XX
 3:25.65 YouCubing
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:25.14 EMI
 2:41.33 qaz
 2:42.19 ichcubegern
 3:01.36 bacyril
 3:08.95 Raptor56
 4:23.94 Kenneth Svendson
 4:26.15 Ordway Persyn
 5:22.50 CyanSandwich
 5:36.75 h2f
 7:27.46 YouCubing
 8:57.71 MatsBergsten
 9:42.84 QBB123XX
*Magic*(5)

 1.46 Wilhelm
 1.49 Raptor56
 1.82 cuberkid10
 3.32 TheSquareOne
 DNF Scruggsy13
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.41 Raptor56
 4.73 Scruggsy13
 6.70 TheSquareOne
*Skewb*(21)

 2.89 jjone fiffier
 3.19 Isaac Lai
 3.25 Cale S
 3.78 AndersB
 3.92 Wilhelm
 5.19 EMI
 5.74 ryanj92
 5.90 AustinReed
 6.02 qaz
 6.09 pantu2000
 6.33 Basil Herold
 6.44 Scruggsy13
 8.07 bacyril
 9.31 Daniel Wu
 9.48 CyanSandwich
 12.53 YouCubing
 14.42 cuberkid10
 17.76 TheSquareOne
 17.91 Ordway Persyn
 19.78 LostGent
 26.12 Bubbagrub
*Clock*(8)

 7.76 ryanj92
 8.73 qaz
 12.37 pyr14
 14.46 AndersB
 14.61 EMI
 15.15 Scruggsy13
 15.97 Kenneth Svendson
 16.97 YouCubing
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.33 Daniel Wu
 3.58 Isaac Lai
 4.95 AustinReed
 5.36 bacyril
 6.29 cuberkid10
 6.59 pantu2000
 6.75 ryanj92
 6.84 Raptor56
 6.95 Thabares
 7.14 Cale S
 7.17 AndersB
 7.23 qaz
 7.35 ichcubegern
 7.69 YouCubing
 8.05 pyr14
 8.99 ViliusRibinskas
 11.22 Kenneth Svendson
 11.73 CyanSandwich
 14.07 Ordway Persyn
 15.03 LostGent
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:32.66 bacyril
 1:44.67 Raptor56
 2:08.50 Daniel Wu
 2:14.04 Dene
 2:38.52 Isaac Lai
 3:23.37 Ordway Persyn
 4:02.87 YouCubing
 5:33.23 CyanSandwich
*Square-1*(12)

 12.57 EMI
 15.67 Raptor56
 16.59 not_kevin
 22.56 AustinReed
 25.55 qaz
 28.01 ryanj92
 33.00 Daniel Wu
 33.83 Cale S
 47.80 bacyril
 52.43 YouCubing
 55.98 cuberkid10
 DNF Wilhelm
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

26 EMI
26 kinch2002
30 ichcubegern
31 okayama
32 G2013
33 AndersB
38 arbivara
41 Raptor56
48 h2f
53 Isaac Lai
55 youSurname
61 CyanSandwich
61 Ordway Persyn
66 YouCubing

*Contest results*

270 EMI
266 qaz
265 AustinReed
256 Raptor56
219 Isaac Lai
215 AndersB
214 ichcubegern
198 cuberkid10
194 Cale S
189 Daniel Wu
183 G2013
172 bacyril
162 ryanj92
156 h2f
142 CyanSandwich
136 asiahyoo1997
134 pantu2000
130 Kenneth Svendson
129 Ordway Persyn
128 Dene
126 MatsBergsten
125 Basil Herold
119 Scruggsy13
112 Wilhelm
103 YouCubing
80 JustinTimeCuber
79 jjone fiffier
78 ResistorTwister
73 Keroma12
69 brandbest1
68 xsrvmy
54 hssandwich
53 LostGent
50 youSurname
50 evileli
43 ickathu
42 QBB123XX
41 not_kevin
40 ViliusRibinskas
40 Bubbagrub
39 typeman5
37 timmthelion
36 arbivara
33 Schmidt
26 TheSquareOne
25 Reprobate
24 kinch2002
23 MarcelP
21 okayama
21 ikerpaco
16 pyr14
14 Thabares
7 aabhasm


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 4, 2015)

YES 5TH!!


----------



## youSurname (Aug 4, 2015)

How are the total results calculated?


----------



## h2f (Aug 4, 2015)

youSurname said:


> How are the total results calculated?



Here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49416-Weekly-Competition-Overall-Scoring-Rules


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 4, 2015)

w00t 25th


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 4, 2015)

Im not counted in pyraminx.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 4, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Im not counted in pyraminx.


OK, I see that. It depends on your spelling of the event: "prya".
I'll fix that.


----------

